# BAD MOMS, Arriving on Blu-ray & DVD November 1st



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> AVAILABLE ON DIGITAL HD OCTOBER 18, 2016
> 
> AND ON BLU-RAY™ & DVD ON NOVEMBER 1, 2016
> 
> ...


----------

